# Hinge



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm trying to make a floating shelf with hidden storage foe a firearm. I am having a problem with figuring out either "how" to hinge it, or "what type" of hinge to use.

The problem I am having is if I hinge it the traditiona way, the bottom part hits the wall it is attached to. (see photo). Her is an extremely rough drawing of what I am trying to figure out...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Piano hinge mounted upside down would work.


----------

